# Driver's Window Broken plus getting pulled over?



## coldsolderjoint (Feb 23, 2006)

My driver's side power window in my car is broken and doesnt go down. Original motor burnt out, tried the aftermarket motor, it burnt out in about 30 seconds, and I dont know why, the window does not seem to be binding on anything. But, I have ghetto rigged it locked with a screwdriver in the meantime, and I can manually lower it with my hands. I did this mostly to fears of what would happen if I got pulled over, and couldn't tell the officer that my window was broken. 

I know sometimes, like on the interstate, they will approach on the shoulder side, but generally they stay out of sight for their safety to get a better look to see if you have a gun or anything, and if your gunna turn around to look at them, its only going to cause more problems. 

If you got pulled over, and your car's driver's window doesn't rull down, what would be the best course of action? 

I would assume, pull over and stop promptly (given), then turn on interior lights, roll down passenger window, and keep hands visable. Then, I guess yell to the officer while looking forward to inform him that your driver's window isn't working? 

I know the last thing you want to do is open the door, the cop doesn't know what's going on. And, my back windows are tinted, so at night, its an extra concern for the PD as they can't see whats up untill they approach. 

Ideas?


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 23, 2006)

Where I live it is no problem to get out of your car and approch the officer..
Perhaps you should make a little sign that you can flash him.. 
Or, just wave the screwdriver around a bit as he comes up, he'll understand. :laughing: 

What about calling your local PD and explain the problem, get verification (of the call) from them so your butt is covered. If you get pulled over and harassed (not that that will happen) then you have at least a little something to rely on.

Best bet, is to fix the window.


----------



## ibcj (Feb 23, 2006)

Pull over as soon as practical. If at night, turn on the interior light. Keep your hands visible on the steering wheel. When the officer gets up to the car, tell them about the broken window. 
I've come across broken windows many times and most often will just ask the person to exit the vehicle. I will have a coversation with them while they are outside of the car. By allowing the officer to direct you from your vehicle (versus getting out on your own), it allows him to control the stop which increases the safety of everyone involved. 
It's generally not a good idea to open the door and get at before or as the officer is approaching. In most areas of this country it is perceived as a sign of a possible threat. 

I know in NJ it is very common to approach on the passenger's side. If this is the case, it's a non-issue because you will be lowering the passenger's side window.


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 23, 2006)

Everything nystrpr said. My own car's driver side window doesn't function and a lot of stops I've made had the same problem. Not a big deal.


----------



## Lightmeup (Feb 23, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> Or, just wave the screwdriver around a bit as he comes up, he'll understand.


In Chicago that could get you shot.


----------



## mccavazos (Feb 23, 2006)

I got pulled over 2 years ago and my driver side window did not work. When the officer approached I put the keys on the dashboard and placed my hands on the wheel. As he got near, I slowlt opened the door (Seatbelt still on) and tolh through the crack that my window did not work. He told me to open the door all the way, and we proceeded with the stop as usual.

Chris


----------



## cosine (Feb 23, 2006)

Lightmeup said:


> In Chicago that could get you shot.


 
That could get you shot anywhere.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Feb 23, 2006)

Some police officers don't want you to get out of the car unless told to. Most everyone in our department likes to keep drivers in the car, yet the state police usually get the drivers to walk back to the car.

As another member suggested, print a note that indicates the power window is broken.


----------



## 357 (Feb 23, 2006)

What if the PASSENGER window doesn't work? Here in my area, the police generally come up to the PASSENGER side, to avoid bieng hit by traffic.

Same drill as mentioned above?

I've only been pulled over once (for forgetting to put the registration on the plate), but I keep both hands on the wheel until he told me to get the registration, license, and insurance. Both my windows work in my new car, but my previous car had a bad passinger window.


----------



## ibcj (Feb 23, 2006)

357 said:


> What if the PASSENGER window doesn't work? Here in my area, the police generally come up to the PASSENGER side, to avoid bieng hit by traffic.
> 
> Same drill as mentioned above?
> 
> I've only been pulled over once (for forgetting to put the registration on the plate), but I keep both hands on the wheel until he told me to get the registration, license, and insurance. Both my windows work in my new car, but my previous car had a bad passinger window.



If both windows don't work, and the violation is minor, I exercise some discretion. I tell them to take the money they aren't paying for the fine, and go get their windows fixed.


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 24, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> Where I live it is no problem to get out of your car and approch the officer..



My dad gave me that advice when I was starting to drive. Get out and approach.

Even in the 60's when I was a cop in a small county in Northern California people who did this made me *real* nervous, especially if they popped out.

If you live in a sleepy area one thing to remember if it is a highway patrol unit is that the chances are good that officer got there only after spending years in a rough area. He or she may draw on you.


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 25, 2006)

If the passenger window doesn't work, and the officer is on that side, then let him or her figure out how to proceed. I don't recall having to deal with this. If I ever do, I'll adapt

Mainly, I just like people to sit still. Any movement, especially rapid movement, is often a danger sign, even if the person is trying to help out in some way. 

When I have been pulled over and asked for credentials, I will ask the officer if it's OK to reach for it. This gives him a moment to mentally prepare for my reaching into my pocket.


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 25, 2006)

In the UK, there is no problem usually for the driver to exit the vehicle upon being stopped...

However, I don't like it personally...and will usually tell them to get back inside, or close the door....Especially on the motorways (freeways)....as some members of the public don't seem to appreciated the dangers associated with such roads..

In addition, while people remain in their car, there isn't a likelihood of then running on foot...

At night, i'll always illuminate the inside of the vehicle with my flashlight...(the M3T does this brilliantly)...it confuses the driver as to where i'm going to approach from...and 99% of times it's usually the passenger window that I appear at...both for safety from passing cars...and from the occupants of the said vehicle....who might be waiting for me at the driver's side...with a weapon..!


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 25, 2006)

nystrpr said:


> If both windows don't work, and the violation is minor, I exercise some discretion. I tell them to take the money they aren't paying for the fine, and go get their windows fixed.



The words of a good man.


----------

